# Used Kubota: worth it?



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

okay guys, currently we have a 2008 bobcat s-130 with an 8ft snow wolf and wolf paws on it. It's got about 1550 hours on it. We use it to plow a strip mall with maybe 150 spots all in one long row along the front. Basically we have to push all of the snow to either end of the lot from the middle. There is also a whole parking area around back where the snow can just be plowed to the edge. This is our only account (we have a paint store in the strip mall and plow to bring in some extra cash". Usually it takes about 3 hours from start to finish with 3in of snow. 

On the side of the road a few miles away I saw a 2001 Kubota m6800 for sale for 16k. It has 71hp, 4wd, a loader with quick tach and aux hydraulics, r4 industrial tires, cab with heat/ac. The catch is that it has 3200hrs, both sides of the cab need new glass and possibly new hinges, and it needs a new clutch. It's owned by a farmer and its pretty dirty in the cab. I'm not terribly familiar with ag tractors so I'm not sure if these are bad signs or not, but I've heard so many good things about tractors on this site. Would it be worth it to trade up to this machine? There isn't enough money to buy a nicer tractor or so its pretty much this one or nothing. Thanks


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

You only plow 1 lot and already own a machine that can do it, and will for years to come. Seems like a no brainer to me


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Save your money. That bobcat will last a long time.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Save the money. If you want to spend money put a cab and heat in your skid. Probably cost you around 2k for a bobcat cab and electric heater.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Unless you have more work for a tractor than a skidsteer, I'm with everyone else.


----------



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

My thinking was that the tractor is a lot more machine and it would cut my plowing time by quite a bit. Then, we would be able to pick up more accounts in the area. There are quite a few smaller commercial lots in the area that could be acquired. I've looked into it and the repairs would be about 500 for can glass and another 2-300 for a clutch. It would cost about 2000 to trade and I'm pretty sure there's wiggle room on the guy's sale price.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that's kinda top dollar for an '01 w/ 3200 hrs (it's not a Cat or a Deere).

I was in the same boat (kind of) and just picked up a Terex 760 w/ 1200 hours (cab, heat, ac, extend, etc) for 21k. But I'll rarely be using it for snow.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

lumberjack4567;1619741 said:


> My thinking was that the tractor is a lot more machine and it would cut my plowing time by quite a bit. Then, we would be able to pick up more accounts in the area. There are quite a few smaller commercial lots in the area that could be acquired. I've looked into it and the repairs would be about 500 for can glass and another 2-300 for a clutch. It would cost about 2000 to trade and I'm pretty sure there's wiggle room on the guy's sale price.


Are you sure on the price for the clutch? The parts might be that much if you can replace it on your own. But my initial thought was 10x that price for a dealer or mechanic to do the work.

Also here is a link for a similar machine from a local dealer for comparison.
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7412323


----------



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

4wydnr;1619979 said:


> Are you sure on the price for the clutch? The parts might be that much if you can replace it on your own. But my initial thought was 10x that price for a dealer or mechanic to do the work.
> 
> Also here is a link for a similar machine from a local dealer for comparison.
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7412323


I'm pretty sure that machine is almost the same. We would do all the work our selves. Is that machine for $6500 less a good buy?

Also, I imagine this would push a 10ft pusher with not problem right? Our s-130 struggles with the 8ft plow but it is better with the wolf paws.

Clutch: http://www.farmlandtractor.com/Clutches_s/22325.htm
Cab Glass x2: http://www.madisontractor.com/3a751-70770-glass-door-lh-tinted.html


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

As far as the price of the machine goes, it seems like a good deal as long as you know all the issues it has with it. And what it will cost for you to repair them. 

We priced a larger Deere from Mid-state equipment last year and they were at the higher end of pricing and very very low on the trade in price. So keep that in mind, it's probably more like a $4500 difference in the actual value of the two tractors. So can you buy the parts, do the work and still be cheaper than the dealer unit? I would think so.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What's your back up plan if the tractor breaks down. If your thinking about picking up more work I'd lean more towards a pickup with a blade and keeping the skid. Expanding and counting on 1 old tractor doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## lumberjack4567 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess it is not worth it


----------

